# Cats running up my legs...owwwww! How can I stop this?



## Izzy&Winstonpussycats

Hi there,

I have just got 2 kittens, brother and sister who are 9 weeks old. We have only had them 3 days but already I can't stand at the kitchen counters without them running up my clothes to try and jump onto the kitchen top.

My legs are in shreds...help!

We also have to shut them in the other room whenever we eat or have a cup of tea as they are going mad for our food. I'm feeding them whiskas kitten pouches and some whiskas kitten dry food as the instructions on the pack say so surey they can't be hungrey?!?!?

Has anyone else had this? :cursing:


----------



## kittykaz

Hello again!

Yes had exactly the same with our two when they were only 8-9 weeks. Especially the girl, she used to climb all the way up to our shoulders. Have suffered shredded legs too! They have totally calmed down now. The boy still jumps on the kitchen counter ( he is very excitable & greedy!) but the girl just patiently sits by the food mat waiting for me to put down the bowl. They will change alot in character.
Also, we were giving them whiskas but had to change recently as the girl had a dodgy tummy. Just a point, which I didn't realise, whiskas only has a 4% meat content compared with other premium brands at 40-50%. They were fine on it but I've read lots of posts on this forum that you should give them a higher meat content. 
In fact they even turn their nose up sometimes when I give them Hills food as I had to give them plain cooked chicken when she was ill and they loved that and now crave it!

Good luck with you new babies. :wink5:

KK


----------



## Mischief & Trouble

He he he I completely understand the climbing up legs, I get it when working at home sitting at the table one cat hanging on each leg.....it's fine with jeans on but not so good with thin trousers! I've found it's a phase they went through and haven't been doing it so much. If they hurt me I would just make a yelp like they do if they are playing too rough with each other and they stop or i take them off and put them back down on the floor.

With the food, only trouble has been curious when we've had food, lots of firm no's and moving her away seems to have worked, though she kept trying for a long time.

Good luck.


----------



## meeka's-mom

Hi, my furbaby used to do this, she'd climb up my legs and cling on to my backside, very painfull but thankfully she has grown out of it, she stopped doing it as soon as she could jump on to the counters herself unaided, she just wanted to be nosey, now she sits and watches me washing up instead of shreading my legs to bits, btw she's 6 months now so you've only got another month or so of it lol..

oh I also found that if i twiched my leg hard enough for her to drop off and shout OW she didnt do it as much...

Good luck and keep the savlon handy x


----------



## GeordieBabe

we had kittens that did this too, think you'll find a lot of kittens do it,just there way of getting to the bench quicker to get fed, they will grow out of it, but afraid its painfull legs for a while,i have tons of scars off mine doing it


----------



## lizward

Perfectly normal I'm afraid, you'll just have to wait until they grow out of it.

liz


----------



## Spearmint

my tip is to wear thick jeans!

candy does this to me cos she loves to be with me


----------



## MerlinsMum

Well...... I guess you could wear a lampshade around each leg, just above the ankle, that would stop them, but you'd have to walk like John Wayne! :lol:


----------



## spid

MerlinsMum said:


> Well...... I guess you could wear a lampshade around each leg, just above the ankle, that would stop them, but you'd have to walk like John Wayne! :lol:


lol!

My hubby got caught out once when visiting my mum in the summer - they'd just got a kitten and he'd forgotten what they do - walked into the kitchen with shorts on, stood at the sink and 'endured' the torture of Meg (7 weeks) climbing the whole length of his leg! Ouch and quite bloody.


----------



## MerlinsMum

spid said:


> My hubby got caught out once when visiting my mum in the summer - they'd just got a kitten and he'd forgotten what they do - walked into the kitchen with shorts on, stood at the sink and 'endured' the torture of Meg (7 weeks) climbing the whole length of his leg! Ouch and quite bloody.


 My little buggers (well, Cuba's) are 10 weeks now and have just discovered the delights of trying to strop their claws on my legs! Ouch!


----------



## Midnight

MerlinsMum said:


> My little buggers (well, Cuba's) are 10 weeks now and have just discovered the delights of trying to strop their claws on my legs! Ouch!


I won't tell Sally sue !! :lol: x


----------



## Izzy&Winstonpussycats

:lol:

Glad its not just me then ha ha! Little monkeys!

Looks like I'm going to have to wear thick jeans then, !! I'm actually now proudley showing people my kitten wounds

I have also found that if we let our kittens come and smell our food and see what we have on our plates they lose interest and wander off. I guess they are just nosey

xx


----------



## chimes

Smith did this for a while - but sharp words from me stopped him! (He's more interested in hiding behind a doorway and licking the paint off the walls nowadays)...

Dunno about them turning the nose up at 'our' food - I often walk back in and catch him sampling the residue on my plate... Ice-Cream, the next day some Pasta, and Twiglets the other day...


----------



## phil.kennedy99

Mine were the same. I found it hilarious when i first got them then after a month or so I went to give them breakfast one sleepy saturday morning (i was also a little hungover) wearing just my boxer shorts.

By this point my cats had perfect the `two jump kitchen bench` technique where they would jump from the floor, to our leg, then to the worktop in the blink of an eye. Normally landing face first in the food bowls lol.

The pain I felt was horrific as the cat pounced from the floor to the work top via my thigh!

The little bugger didnt even look back at me as I sat crippled and wounded on the cold floor as he wolfed his food down triumphantly on the kitchen bench lol 

Thankfully they seemed to grow out of it after 2 months or so.


----------

